# iPod options with advantages/disadvantages



## KevinH (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm new to both BMW's and iPods so I wanted to summarize what I've read on these forums and see if I've got it right. 

It looks like I've got three options for installing an iPod in my 05' 325i, dealer-installed (iPodMyBMW), Icelink, and 3.5mm jack. Did I miss any?

iPodMyBMW: Advantages are that you can control the iPod from the steering wheel and it's fully supported by BMW. Disadvantages are that it only works with a standard iPod and not a Nano or other model.

Icelink: Advantages are that it works with any iPod and is controllable from the steering wheel. Disadvantage is that it's an independent installation and I've heard people sometimes have trouble with compatibility.

3.5mm jack: Advantages are that it works with any device. Disadvantages are poorer sound quality, independent, unsupported install, and no steering wheel control.

Did I get it right?


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

*Pretty much*

There's also the Blitzsafe adapter 
(http://www.logjamelectronics.com/ipodbmw.html)

The USA SPEC adapter 
(http://www.crutchfield.com/S-ZNhMQpUBTbr/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=227450&I=581PA10BMW&search=ipod)

The P.I.E adapter
(http://www.logjamelectronics.com/piebmwpcalp.html)

There might be one other one, but what I found for all of them is that they all have certain limitations that may or may not be important to you.

For example, I have a factory Sirius, and I want to show the songs/artists on the display, plus I want to control it from my steering wheel, and not be limited to just certain playlists. The choice is really simple... You get the Dension Icelink. But if you just have the stock sound system with no add-ons, and you don't care about displays or controls, then your options are more open


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I don't understand your Icelink disadvantages. Don't ALL these require installation? 

Of course, since I own an install shop, I might be missing a slight of independent installation shops. 

Your biggest miss is that you can only play from one playlist with the BMW unit, and you can play any playlist with the Icelink.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

KevinH said:


> I'm new to both BMW's and iPods so I wanted to summarize what I've read on these forums and see if I've got it right.
> 
> It looks like I've got three options for installing an iPod in my 05' 325i, dealer-installed (iPodMyBMW), Icelink, and 3.5mm jack. Did I miss any?
> 
> ...


I have a BMW Supplement that compares the BMW kit to the ice>Link Plus - feel free to email me directly for a copy, this will also explain the ice>Link Plus kit in further detail. :thumbup:


----------



## KevinH (Jan 2, 2006)

el_duderino said:


> Of course, since I own an install shop, I might be missing a slight of independent installation shops.


I didn't intend to slight independent shops in any way. I personally prefer to have all work done on my BMW by a BMW shop and I'll pay more to do that.

Tom, thanks for the great info. I'm leaning towards the ice>Link after reading what you sent even though it violates my preference above.

Any idea if there are plans for a Nano-compatible ice>Link?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

KevinH said:


> I didn't intend to slight independent shops in any way. I personally prefer to have all work done on my BMW by a BMW shop and I'll pay more to do that.
> 
> Tom, thanks for the great info. I'm leaning towards the ice>Link after reading what you sent even though it violates my preference above.
> 
> Any idea if there are plans for a Nano-compatible ice>Link?


ice>Link Plus is already fully compatible with nano and the 5G iPod (Video).


----------



## zoomlens (Dec 18, 2005)

Tom G.

I went to the web site for info and it says "coming soon"...how soon?

_______________
Rick


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

zoomlens said:


> Tom G.
> 
> I went to the web site for info and it says "coming soon"...how soon?
> 
> ...


We are hoping to have our website up and running by the end of the month. In the meantime, feel free to contact me directly via email or phone if you have any questions!


----------

